# Trying to find an album from my childhood



## timwij (Oct 22, 2008)

When I was growing up in the 70's, my father had a compilation album. I remember listening to it constantly. Now I'm trying to find out more about it and I'm hoping someone here will remember this album. 

I can't remember the title or the performer. All the tracks were played by the same performer. I remember it was famous compositions from the more famous composers. I also remember that it was all electronic or synthesized. Beethoven, Haydn, Dvorak were there. I think Grieg was also (I distinctly remember 'In The Hall Of The Mountain King'). Also, one of the tracks was a modern composition by the performer.

The only other thing I remember was that the cover was a picture of either tall drinking glasses or tall candles. There was a glass/candle for each composer, each one was a different color, and the composer's face was in the glass/candle. 

That's all about as clear as mud, yes?  

I've spent a few hours browsing through the vinyl listings at eBay, but I've found nothing so far. I asked Dad & he wasn't any help. 

Anyone out there got any ideas or remember this album?

Thanks in advance,
Tim


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Tim. My guess would be that it was an album by Wendy (Walter) Carlos, who transcribed a lot of famous works for Moog synthesizer.


----------



## Mr. Terrible (Oct 17, 2008)

Switched on Bach?

He/She actually made several albums, which at the time were often given away with high end stereo systems supposedly to show off the dynamic range capabilities of the stereo concerned.

If you can find a site dedicated to - arrgh! old folks disease is setting in again - the American manufacturer that had its own stores and had a big reputation for being expensive but making good stuff.
Not Harmon Kardon but.... oh dern!

Anyway I know for sure they gave this stuff away as I remember seeing somewhat sun-faded copies in the window of our local branch in Nahsville years ago.

Do I ever HATE when my memory goes out.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry Tim

That doesn't ring a bell.

Hope you find it.


Margaret


----------



## timwij (Oct 22, 2008)

Wendy Carlos' name rung a bell but I don't think she's the I'm thinking of. I've looked through her discography and didn't see any covers that looked like what I remember.


----------



## Moldyoldie (Apr 6, 2008)

This one?










Or this?









Or perhaps this?









Or could it have been one of numerous albums released by the electronic artist *Tomita*?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

timwij said:


> I've looked through her discography and didn't see any covers that looked like what I remember.


 I think what you're looking for is the soundtrack of _A Clockwork Orange_.

[Click on image]


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

What about Tomita?


----------



## timwij (Oct 22, 2008)

Nope, none of the above, unfortunately. I looked through Tomita's discography & didn't see anything that looked right. It wasn't "A Clockwork Orange." 

Thanks VERY much to all who've responded so far, it's always great to find a community of like-minded folk who don't mind sharing their knowledge!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I can't believe there's a classical synth album I don't know about.  

I had one called "Tha Amazing Classical Synthesizer" oddly enough. Oddly, because it was all baroque (except for one Beethoven piece.) Been trying to find that one again as it has or had this wonderful piece by Jan Sweelinck I want to hear again. (Edit - there were no candles or wine glasses on the cover though. I think it was electrical outlets]

Everything You've Always Wanted to Hear on the Moog was a great funny one - intentionally so.

I might mention a couple by Don Doresy (?) The Scarlatti Dialogs, Beethoven or Bust, and maybe one called Bach or Bust. I'm doing this from memory which is a bad idea these days.

If you find the one you're looking for, I'd like to know!


----------



## timwij (Oct 22, 2008)

Victory!! I found it:
Symphonies by Waldo De Los Rios (for some reason I can't seem to get a picture in here?)









more info: http://www.discogs.com/viewimages?release=1348531

OK, I was WAY off on a few things. It's not electronic, it's pop music versions of selected classical pieces. Also, it doesn't look like De Los Rios performed any of his own compositions. I think I did pretty good considering I haven't seen this album in more than 25 years.

It's fun playing detective!  I even found it on eBay.

Big Big BIG thanks to all who offered their advice!


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yipeeeeee! 

The extra e's are just to make sure I have ten characters.


----------



## Mr. Terrible (Oct 17, 2008)

Big Big BIG thanks to all who offered their advice!


Even if we WERE all miles off! 
Well done!


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Over the years there have been many compilation albums. Some of these were offered by The Readers's Digest.You may be able to find some of these in used record stores some of which still sell old LPs. You may also look on ebay where a lot of different items are listed.


----------

